# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Rreziku nga Shiu Acidik!!

## fisniku-student

Për shkak të hirit vullkanik, pergjate 20-28 të këtij muaji, ekziston mundësia e një shiu acidik. Rrethi i errët u shfaq rreth henes në 17 të muajit të kaluar dhe ky është tregues i shiut acidik.



Me sa duket kjo ndodh një herë në 750 vjet. Shiu bie si zakonisht, por ky shi mund të shkaktojë kancerin e lëkurës në qoftë se ju lageni nga ky shi. Pra, lajmeroni me te dashurit tuaj per kete fenomen.



------------------------------
_Due to volcano ash, be careful from the 20th to 28th of this month, there is possibility of an ACID RAIN. The dark circle appeared around the moon on 17th of last month and this is indication of acid rain. Apparently this happens once in 750 years. It rains like normally but it may cause skin cancer if you expose yourself to it. So ALERT  your dear ones.

This information is from NASA. Do Not neglect. 

_

----------


## brooklyn2007

Ndonje link? Apo futja kshu kot si zakonisht?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

Ne fakt me erdh si email ne hotmail ne kete form:

_Mos e injoroni kete lajm



D. Haziri

Menaxhere e prokurimit

Zyra e Rregullatorit për Energji

Adresa: Rr. Hamdi Mramori nr. 1,_


10000 Prishtinë, Kosovë,

Tel: 038 247 615 lok..106,

Fax: 038 247 620,

E-mail: drita.haziri@ero-ks.org,

web: www.ero-ks.org

_
Informacioni i transmetuar në përmbajtje të këtij mesazhi është i destinuar vetëm për individin ose për institucionin të cilit i është nisur, dhe mund të përmbaje materiale konfidenciale dhe/ose të priviligjuara vetëm për marresin. Cdo rishikim, transmetim, shpërndarje apo kryerje e ndonjë veprimi tjeter të ngjashem me këto nga personat apo nga subjektet e tjera të ndryshme nga marrësi i synuar, eshte i ndaluar. Në se merrni gabimisht këtë mesazh, ju lutem kontaktoni urgjentisht nisësin e tij dhe fshini cdo material të transmetuar në kompjuterin tuaj. Ne nuk pranojme asnje detyrim lidhur me dëmtimin apo me humbjen e shkaktuar nga programe të dëmshme apo nga viruse, përvec rastit të neglizhencës së plotë apo të sjelljes së gabuar apo të qëllimshme._


Nuk e di sa mund te jet ndonje spam ky!! :i ngrysur:

----------


## fisniku-student

Ja disa ilustrime se si zhvillohet procesi i Shiut Acidik>>

Shirat natyrore jane acidik per arsye se ata permbajne acidet qe formohen nga reaksini i dioksidit te karbonit,i oksidit te azotit dhe dioksidit te sulfurit me lageshti ne atmosfere. Shiu acidike shkaktohet kryesisht nga dy ndotes te rendomte te ajrit-dioksidi i sulfurit (SO2) dhe oksidet e azotit (NOx)- x tregon numrin e atomeve te oksigjenit 1,2,3 qe fitohen nga djegja e karburanteve te motorave te automobilave me djejete brendshme.

Keta ndotes udhetojne me mija kilometra ne atmosfere, ku perzihen me avujt per te formuar nje tretesire me perqendrim mesatar te acidit sulfurik dhe nitrik.Shiu,bora,breshri,mjegulla dhe fundrrusit e tjere e bartin kete tretesire ne toke si shi acidik.

Shiu acidik dukshem ndikon ne qdo gje qe e rrethon, duke perfshire token,ujin,bimet dhe materialet ndertimore(ndertesat).

----------


## logjik

SHum interesante edhe esht nje kshill qe ta mbrojm ambientin dhe ta ruajm nga ndotja

----------


## EuroStar1

Te gjith shirat ne vetvete kan acide, mos e beni alarmante kot

----------


## Baptist

i vetmi rrezik i madh dhe i pariparueshem nga ndotja atmosferike prej lirimeve te gazerave industriale, sidomos te SO2  dhe NO2 eshte trashegimia kulturore e civilizimit.

shembull:
ky rezultat per me pak se 50 vite te ndotjes.

Acidi nitrik qe mund te permbaje shiu ne keto zona industriale mund te shkaktoje abrazion ne lekure dhe iritim te konsiderueshem por jo edhe kancer.

Por nese nuk i dilet perpara me kohe, mund te shkaktohet katastrofe natyrore, vdekja e pyjeve dhe lumenjve mjafton per ta vene ne levizje nje shkaterrim zinxhiror. Ani qe ekzistojne metoda te lira te sanimit...

----------

